# How many of you get stomach aches everyday or night?



## Amity (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't eat much all day and get gas a lot and it usually gets worse by nightfall. I spend the day straining mostly and maybe that messes up my stomach muscles and causes them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried probiotics.I use to get fartier as the day went on and they reduced that.When the IBS was bad I had severe pain every single day.


----------



## Amity (Nov 25, 2008)

No and I won't take medications of any kind.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The are the bacteria that turn milk into yogurt.They are NOT a medication or at least not the way anyone else defines them. I don't know why you think they are a drug.They are bacteria that normally live in some people's colons, but can be low in other people's colons.I mean if you won't take it because it is in a capsule you could go to Australia and they can transplant them from someone else into you, but I think they sometimes wipe yours out with antibiotics so that is completely out of the question if they have to do that.Is eating yogurt or drinking kefir or any of the fermented products unacceptable? The nice thing with a probiotic (and if you can't take a pill some come as a powder) is you don't have the lactose or other problems some people have with milk or soy products.Is peppermint tea for the pain too much like a medicine for you, or fennel tea? Those are about the only other things I can suggest.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Kathleen M.


> When the IBS was bad I had severe pain every single day.


Hi Kathleen, how would you best describe the pain you had when it was daily? Just out of interest.Thanks,


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You really want to know. Remember, you asked.1. Allover tenderness in all parts of the colon all the time.2. Several spots of severe stabbing pain that came and went. Same spots but only doubled over from the severe pain every so often.3. Eating increased pain, especially in the localized spots, did not matter what food. Colon more active after every meal anyway.4. Walking (or anything that bounced like driving on a bad road) would increase both the overall tenderness and the hot spots of severe pain.5. Anything that put pressure on the abdomen increased both the overall tenderness and the hot spots. Didn't matter if it were tight clothes or tightening the abdominal muscles because I was using them (like picking something up).6. Pain didn't wake me up at night, but I was uncomfortable when I went to bed, just wasn't enough to disrupt sleep.7. Pain would increase substantially if I didn't fart or have a BM as soon as I felt the urge. I could hold it, but I would pay dearly for doing so. Pain would go back to the usual level after a BM.And when I say double over, I mean it. I could be walking or standing and it would hit and I would literally fold over in reaction to the pain. Staying still in fetal position usually kept the stabbing pains away, but didn't do anything for the overall tenderness.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Does not sound fun!Was your pain always stabbing? or did you get ache, tingly, any other type of pain?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The overall tenderness was primarily achy and not tolerating any pressure.Pain is very subjective so even the exact same pain can generate a lot of different descriptors from human to human.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

> Pain is very subjective so even the exact same pain can generate a lot of different descriptors from human to human.


I guess you are right, everyone would describe pain differently. Just seems to be so many types of pain, think I can say I have had a bit of everything.


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

I have stomach aches morning noon and night!!!







but mainly at night


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Lilaca,Sorry to hear you get all day pain.How would you describe your pain and where do you get it?


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

I get stomach aches most of the day and usually they're tolerable. I hate it when it increases intensity when I'm walking outside as I feel like I'm going to drop on the floor. I've started taking probiotics this week and I can't say it's helped but I know that you need to take it for at least a month to reap any benefits.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

I usually have a slight stomach ache a short time after I have a BM. It has been acting up for the last few days and I have had almost constant stomach pains. I would love to win the lottery just to donate all of it to find a cure this is ridiculous. Hope you feel better soon.Cheers


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have a burning band across my stomach from my first mouthful in the morning until I went to bed at night. It seemed related to a developing case of GERD rather than my bowels; but I really do believe they were just different faces of the same condition, especially as the same supplement has stopped both of them. From time to time I would also get a knife sharp pain right behind my belly button. I never put that together with IBS until I read about others here having the same pain. That has been gone for years now, as well. Farting continues on, unless I focus fully on controlling my diet, which is someting I choose not to do.Mark


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are my symptoms EXACTLY!!! I swear you could have been writing about me! Finally after about 3 weeks of this going on every day I went to the Dr. She did serious of blood test on me and sent me for CT scans to make sure it wasnt cancer (my father passed away of pancreatic cancer a few months ago) Well when those came back normal (thank god) she sent me to the GI doctor. At this time...the symptoms would be on for a few days off for a few days.Thats when he told me he thinks I have IBS-D. I will be getting the colonoscopy and EGD done this friday to rule out anything more serious


----------



## RGH69 (Jul 28, 2009)

When I get the cramps it is a pain that usually very low in the abdomen. Kinda behind the bladder area I guess. Almost everytime I have a BM I get the cramps there for an hour or so. Althought the cramps are not bad unless I have diarrhea. I used to have the big D every day but since cutting gluten out of my diet I have only had it about once a week. But I still get the cramps after a BM 95% of the time.


----------



## BlackRoseLisa (Aug 26, 2009)

deleted


----------

